# youtube videos



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

any of you folks have any videos on youtube? care to post the urls so i can check 'em out?


----------



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

*Run By HIdden Heroes*

I shot the video on friday, we had a slight bit of rain I would say..... Added one of our latest songs to it. The tune will be on our next album, if we can ever get done.....






Enjoy


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Check out:

YouTube - Fajah's Channel


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

wow, off to a good start! both really cool! i know there must be more out there......


----------



## skleung (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to the forum. 

I have a youtube account. If you'd like, check it out, and if you like Sub and friend me 

YouTube - skleung's Channel


Sam


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

awesome! another good one! 

now, where are the rest of you?


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Not me in this video, but Billy Penn playing my Anthem PS-20 Prototype at the January 2010 NAMM show:
[video=youtube;1rcXapQnHFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rcXapQnHFg[/video]


----------



## Andrey (Oct 15, 2010)

I left the links of my videos before. I don't know why but administrator has deleted my previous account.
Here they are:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vn4PgdXxPiE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgMUEvnB8H0
Ukraine rulezz!!!!


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

There is the channel in my sig but I haven't posted anything new for almost a year. Too busy finishing the music room in the new house.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Andrey said:


> I left the links of my videos before. I don't know why but administrator has deleted my previous account.
> Here they are:
> YouTube - Brunettes Shoot Blondes - You've Got To Move (Live)
> YouTube - Brunettes Shoot Blondes - NYC (Live)
> Ukraine rulezz!!!!


you guys sound reminds me of the band "cake". cool stuff!



WarrenG said:


> There is the channel in my sig but I haven't posted anything new for almost a year. Too busy finishing the music room in the new house.


HOLY SMOKES DUDE! some very cool stuff on your page, but the petite etude cover was probably the best i've heard, not counting the actual record.


----------

